# Conectar parlantes de Sony a PC



## GottigN (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola a todos! voy directo al grano! 
Hace poco mi abuela se mudó y nos dejó algunas cosas. 
Yo me agarré esto porque pensé que los parlantes podrían ser útiles.







Resulta que mi viejo me iba a ayudar pero salió de viaje y no tengo ganas de esperar.
Cómo hago para conectarlos a la computadora? los cables son estos:






Gracias!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 6, 2012)

Buenas.
Los parlantes, los dejas conectados al equipo asi el audio se puede amplificar, y despues conectas el cable de audio de la PC en la entrada Aux In (auxiliar) del equipo de musica y listo.


Saludos


----------



## GottigN (Ene 6, 2012)

Gracias, pero yo había pensado en lo mismo y me puse a buscar la entrada y todo. Creería que es esta.






Y no tengo idea qué cable usar, jajaja. No tengo cable de audio.

Y otra, ya que estoy acá. Yo tengo el micrófono para la computadora. Y tengo entrada de micrófono en el equipo. Así:



Yo lo conoecto y no pasa nada.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 6, 2012)

Esas entradas para microfono solo funcionan cuando se graba en el casete


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 6, 2012)

Ese dinosaurio que tenes no creo que sirva de mucho así como está. Es una reliquia y encima no creo que sea de lo mejorcito que hizo Sony (no veo ni un vúmetro ni un ecualizador). Lo que podes hacer es destriparlo y armar un buen amplificador como los que están en el foro, y usar esos parlantes que deben ser poderosos. Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 6, 2012)

Jarman yo tambien queria decir lo mismo pero no me atrevi. En mi caso yo tambien tengo un aparatito viejo sony el CFS-720S, pero este al menos si tiene aux in


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 7, 2012)

El EQ si lo tiene (es de 3 bandas); pero un vumeter para una grabadora, es mucho pedir (solo en sueños)


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 7, 2012)

Una de las cosas que puede intentar es desarmar el equipo, fijarse que ampli tiene y mediante el patillaje del CI crear el mismo la entrada auxiliar.
Nose, si tuviese un equipo que no se para que usarlo, yo haria eso.

Saludos


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 7, 2012)

Es buena idea Alejandro. El único problema es que tendrías que ver como está armado el circuito para que al inyectar la señal no se meta a otro lado del circuito o genere interferencia con la señal de radio, por ejemplo. Basta entonces con conectar un jack hembra de 3.5 mm mediante cable mallado antes de los capacitores de filtrado de continua y del potenciometro que regula el volumen. Luego conectas con un cable auxiliar al PC y lo pones en TAPE para que no se te monte la señal de la radio


----------



## GottigN (Ene 7, 2012)

No pienso desarmarlo. Tiene ecualizador de tres bandas. No tiene Aux In entonces? es necesario desarmarlo?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 7, 2012)

si, en caso que quieras crear una entrada auxiliar.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

GottigN dijo:
			
		

> No pienso desarmarlo


A ver: así como lo tenés no te sirve. Salvo que quieras seguir escuchando "cassettes". Para lo único que te sirve es para la radio.



			
				GottigN dijo:
			
		

> Tiene ecualizador de tres bandas. No tiene Aux In, entonces ¿es necesario desarmarlo?


El equalizador lo podés seguir usando igual. Lo que Alejandro y yo te proponemos es que:
1) Desarmes el equipo y te fijes donde está el amplificador
2) Recurrir al datasheet del mismo e identificar que pines son los de entrada. Tenes que encontrar 3 pines: GND o Tierra, y los canales izquierdo y derecho.
3) En dichos pines Soldar en paralelo un cable mallado (la malla siempre a tierra) y en el otro extremo un jack hembra de 3.5 mm (tu nueva entrada de "Aux In")
4) Ahora, para poder usarlo, simplemente lo pones en modo "TAPE" y listo.

Fijate que en ningún momento tocamos algo del equipo. Simplemente se suelda un cablecito que luego lo montarás en el chasis del equipo. Tené en cuenta que tenés que soldar el cable antes del control de volumen y, si los hubiera, de los capacitores de filtrado de la entrada. También puede resultarte más fácil saber donde soldar si identificás de donde viene la señal de la casetera


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 8, 2012)

Buenas.
O tambien otra cosa que podes hacer es comprar los cassetes con la salida 3.5mm. Cuestan $20, y se que la calidad es media fashcare pero sino tenes otra opcion te recomiendo esa.

Saludos


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> O tambien otra cosa que podes hacer es comprar los cassetes con la salida 3.5mm. Cuestan $20, y se que la calidad es media fashcare pero sino tenes otra opcion te recomiendo esa


Si conseguís alguno. Para mí lo mejor sigue siendo que desarme el equipo y conecte el cable. Claro que si no puede identificar donde soldar, la única opción es hacer lo que decís Alejandro.
Aunque sacrificará mucha calidad


----------



## maezca (Ene 8, 2012)

otra cosa que puede hacer: Armar un transmisor fm (de los que estan en el foro) y conectarlo a la pc y con el  sintoniza el audio.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

No es mala idea. El problema que se me ocurre es el de encontrar una frecuencia vacía, para que el audio no se mezcle. Y una vez que la encuentres, no es muy sencillo (pero tampoco muy complicado) construir la bobina para la antena que transmita *exactamente* en esa frecuencia.


----------



## ROLANDO29 (Ene 8, 2012)

Lo que tiene que hacer el amigo es realizar un puente en el circuito interno para poder ingresar la seÑal de la computadora. 

Aunque no es lo recomendable.
Te recomiendo comprarte un amplificador analogico para la potencia de los parlantes y ya quedaria.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 8, 2012)

Se podria comprar uno o armarse uno con algun TDA barato. Si total esos parlantes sony no son de mucha potencia. Los mios los desarme y c/u es de 3 Watts 6 Ohms.


Saludos


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 9, 2012)

Con armar un TDA2003 o un 2005 creo que alcanza y sobra para la PC. La mayoría están acá en el foro y te cuestan $15 como mucho. A eso agregale una cajita de madera que podés armar y decorar como te gusta y listo. Chiche Bombón

PD: ponele un disipador decente al ampli o no te va a durar nada.


----------

